# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei TP (Test Point)

## hassan riach

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## rogerluis07

شكراا لك اخووي

----------


## alexdon007

شكراا أخي الكريم

----------

